# My intro. and future 150g tank stocking questions.



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello everyone! 
I am new to this forum but I know there are many cichlid experts here and I hope to find some useful hints in the large world of cichlids.

I have had some CA/SA cichilds for 14 months now. it was the beginning of my fish keeping and unfortunately I didn't know enough about them and kept them in small tanks, but now I have experienced many things with them and gathered more information on them. I have decided to provide them a bigger and better home. It will prolly be a 150g tank. I prefer to put all my fish in that tank and get rid of those small tanks (30-40g). I would like to get a bigger tank like 265g but structure problems of the building won't allow it, also I have some cash problems! I think 150g is the biggest one I can have.

I have created this thread in Oscar section because my favorite fish and the most important one that need a bigger home is my pair of 10" oscars, and here I want to discuss on their compatibility with my other fish. ( If you are going to be bored, I have put some pictures of my fish between the text to entertain you :lol: )

ok, here we go.
beside the oscar pair [ pic1 , pic2 ] , the main group to be moved to the 150g are:

pair of 6" Green Terrors [ pic ]
7" male Severum [ pic ]
two 4" female Blood Parrots ( they are almost full grown, not pure BP I guess ) [ pic 1 , pic 2 ] 
a 6" Pleco ( its almost full grown too ) [ pic ]

( I'm keeping the above group in a 40g tank now [ pic ], they have no problem with each other. )

well, what you think till now? will these fish get along with a pair of 10" oscars that will likely spawn in that tank? is there enough room for the other fish when the oscars choose a breeding zone? tank dimensions ( I forgot to mention! ) will be probably 2*2*5' or maybe 20"*2'*6'

Personally I think they will! and I hope your answer is "yes" because I'm going to ask about adding more fish! 

second round!
I have a 5" , 5 months old baby oscar from my pair! [ pic1 , pic2 ]
can I keep him with parents in a 150g ? 
personally I think no, they hurt or kill him.

third round!
can I keep my 7" female Red Devil [ pic ] with them? she is more aggressive than all of them.

fourth round!
oh no I know myself that I can't keep my 7" male Flowerhorn [ pic1 , pic2 ] with them!! :lol:

Final round!!!
I have a 14" Knife fish ( oh what the ****!!?? ) its an albino or royal or I don't know whatever asian knife fish! can I ...??  [ no pic from the boss, hehe  ]
I don't want to keep him with them for a long time, just till the moment I could find this monster a better home!

Thanks in advance and sorry for the long and annoying story!


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Guys! I'm waiting for some inputs ... :zz:


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

lol, hang in there!! Might have posted in Central or South American section.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to the C-F! Do you mind if I move your thread to the CA section?


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks! seems its better to be in CA section! so please move it TheFishGuy. 
or give me your 800g and remove the thread


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

I would not put the Red Devil or Flowerhorn too aggressive in my opinion.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

trimac said:


> I would not put the Red Devil or Flowerhorn too aggressive in my opinion.


I agree.

You have some very beautiful fish by the way. Welcome to the forum


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Blu-ray said:


> Thanks! seems its better to be in CA section! so please move it TheFishGuy.
> or give me your 800g and remove the thread


Come and get it


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Your Oscars and Green Terrors look awesome. To be fair, they all look great. Thanks for sharing them and welcome. :thumb:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for all opinions and compliments.



trimac said:


> I would not put the Red Devil or Flowerhorn too aggressive in my opinion.





tannable75 said:


> trimac said:
> 
> 
> > I would not put the Red Devil or Flowerhorn too aggressive in my opinion.
> ...


Yes I think the male FH is too aggressive and I won't even try that, but I thought maybe this bigger tank lessen the aggression of female RD. I would like to give it a try.



TheFishGuy said:


> Blu-ray said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! seems its better to be in CA section! so please move it TheFishGuy.
> ...


Thank you :drooling: Oh I forgot its a built in wall tank! come on we have to exchange our houses :lol:



terd ferguson said:


> Your Oscars and Green Terrors look awesome. To be fair, they all look great. Thanks for sharing them and welcome. :thumb:


Thank you! I have seen your thread and I like your tank, Jaguar and Oscar :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Blu-Ray said:


> Thank you Drooling Oh I forgot its a built in wall tank! come on we have to exchange our houses Laugh Out Loud


Pics please, I love in wall tanks.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

They do all look nice but think of the long run-I had a Red Devil in a 1032 gallon pond-one day decided to go on a killing spree-to make a long story short killed like 2-3 of my fish and almost killed a two foot clown knife. You can maybe try the RD since it is female but keep an eye on her-in my opinion RD are the nastiest cichlid around-I believe that if a RD could get to atleat 16 inches it would be able to take any cichlid.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

tannable75, I've got three built ins. The 800 is not really built in, it is the wall. Check out my tanks


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

trimac said:


> They do all look nice but think of the long run-I had a Red Devil in a 1032 gallon pond-one day decided to go on a killing spree-to make a long story short killed like 2-3 of my fish and almost killed a two foot clown knife. You can maybe try the RD since it is female but keep an eye on her-in my opinion RD are the nastiest cichlid around-I believe that if a RD could get to atleat 16 inches it would be able to take any cichlid.


Yes I know RDs are not predictable at all. I have seen some nasty behaviors from my 2 female RDs before. ( I'm gonna get rid of onw ). the other one ( that I like to keep ) lays eggs every 2-3 weeks and becomes extremely aggressive against any moving thing near her pot. but I thought in a 150g theres enough space for her and others to keep away from her. altogether, its a risk as you said!

has anyone any opinion on keeping my 5" oscar with his 10" parents in this future 150g ? 
Oh I forgot to say, this young oscar has only 1 eye  the other eye is apparently well, but doesn't work. he sees only with 1 eye so I think he is more vulnerable compared with a normal fish.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

that sounds like alot of larger growing fish in one tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you feel he's more at risk... then be safe and don't risk it.


----------

